# AMT '60 Ford project



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Certainly a sharp looking color choice. Great Job!!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Installed the radiator and inner fender wells.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Nice work man! Any idea of what the Ford engine was/is to be? NICE air cleaner on it too!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it is a 390 w/dual carbs,


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks!I installed the exhaust system and went with the mufflers under the rear bumper like a Corvette!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I made the heavy duty shocks out of brass tubing.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great Idea for the shocks....KUDOS


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!it did come out well!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE work! The 390 sounds right and looks good too.....

The shocks for the rear end, scratch built? Threy look great too and for what you needed, they done well!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!I made them out of brass tubing.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nicely done. I Like the electric blue paint.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! i painted the body silver first and layed down multiple thin coats of Tamiya clear blue until I got the shade right.


----------

